# Drawing/painting/art share your stuff here



## kawasakirider (May 16, 2011)

I saw a thread where a fella had drawn some impressive reptiles. I didn't want to hijack the thread so I thought I'd make a new one. 

I had a crack at drawing a photo






Result





I've got tons more, I just have to take pics.

Post up your pics, everyone.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 16, 2011)

cool here are mine 





















these are all from my other thread hope you enjoy


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 16, 2011)

i am more of a mr sqiggle drawer my self !!! 

but not bad for a first time i give you 10 ponits and an extra 40 for riding the green machine !!!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 16, 2011)

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Tassie97 (May 16, 2011)

cool


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 16, 2011)

these are just some random thing ive made in the past using blender (3d modeling program) this is still art right? the beach ball has some texture..but not great and the helmet isnt textured yet...hope you like it.

Harry


----------



## Tassie97 (May 16, 2011)

i think we may be using this program soon in IT at school


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 16, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> i think we may be using this program soon in IT at school


 
its a good program...easy to use once you know what all the words mean haha...i started using it to make some of my own hats for TF2...but i havent had the time yet xD as im still learning a little bit more about it.

Harry


----------



## XKiller (May 16, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/aps-artists-69/


----------



## sookie (May 16, 2011)

I wanna Wii.now that come out not quite right.but i do,has anyone used the new drawing tablet yet?i bought myself a ninty dsi and the art academy game,it's cool.and educational.but thinking the wii art tablet looks very very cool.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 16, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/aps-artists-69/


 
thanks i joined and added my drawings on there


----------



## eitak (May 16, 2011)

first image is thru glass so not very clear


----------



## snakes123 (May 16, 2011)

Here are some of mine. Not herp related though. Please do not take them without asking.


----------



## guzzo (May 16, 2011)

Here is an example of some of my stuff....(goose is not yet finished)View attachment 200483
View attachment 200484
View attachment 200485


P.s Barra Fisherman should get the Horse one!!


----------



## Renfield1 (May 16, 2011)

*Dragon WIP*

here's a dragon wip im working on i havent sculpted the body too much yet theres still alot more that needs to be done. Lemme know what you think.


----------



## Juz92 (May 17, 2011)

Look at all you talented folk... and here I am struggling to draw a straight line with a ruler...


----------



## patonthego (May 17, 2011)

*a few of my sketches.. think these are the better ones..*




green tree frogs.. done in 2007



dragons eye, and claw


some tiger cubs


marmoset monkeys


did this last year sometime


this one isnt done yet.. but meant to be dexter..
tell me what you think.. (im kellie, pats daughter)


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Haha, I didn't read what you wrote, and was about to ask if that was Michael C. Hall from one of the dexter season covers. Great likeness. The tiger in the middle is awesome  Love the cavalier  You're great artist.

Are marmoset monkeys really that tiny? Are they juveniles?


----------



## Jay84 (May 17, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Here is an example of some of my stuff....(goose is not yet finished)View attachment 200483
> View attachment 200484
> View attachment 200485
> 
> ...


 
Guzzo, that magpie goose looks amazing!


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Guzzo you're a talented artist. Do you do realistic herp pics? Specifically monitors?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Anyone seen chip fooses artwork? Insane.


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 17, 2011)

Some Opocoelid Trematodes (Fish parasites)


And a Horsey!



Quick sketch in pen.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

I love the horse


----------



## guzzo (May 18, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Guzzo, that magpie goose looks amazing!



Thanks Jay



saximus said:


> Guzzo you're a talented artist. Do you do realistic herp pics? Specifically monitors?



Not yet Sax but it is on the cards...


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 18, 2011)

How long have you been working with Pastels Guzzo?  The goose is awesome
And thanks Kawasakirider


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 18, 2011)

Here's my art. 
Hypoxia | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
YouTube - Searching For The Heavens Of Pluto
YouTube - Skin

I used to draw a lot of anime and landscape. Just stopped for no particular reason though.


----------



## longqi (May 18, 2011)

These are by my girlfriend who isnt too bad
Pencil
Water colour
Fabric paint


----------



## saximus (May 18, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Here's my art.
> Hypoxia | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
> YouTube - Searching For The Heavens Of Pluto
> YouTube - Skin


 Nice man. Pretty talented there. I love the photo montage too 


guzzo said:


> Not yet Sax but it is on the cards...


 Well I'd be willing to pay for one if you can produce something tattoo worthy


----------



## patonthego (May 18, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Haha, I didn't read what you wrote, and was about to ask if that was Michael C. Hall from one of the dexter season covers. Great likeness. The tiger in the middle is awesome  Love the cavalier  You're great artist.
> 
> Are marmoset monkeys really that tiny? Are they juveniles?



They are really marmoset monkeys and that tiny. Thanks very much for the kind words


----------



## snakes123 (May 18, 2011)

One more


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2011)

View attachment 200741
View attachment 200743
View attachment 200744
View attachment 200745
A few watercolours


----------



## Tassie97 (May 18, 2011)

wow :O


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 18, 2011)

Wow, they're great Smithers!  Watercolour is really fun.

Here's a drawing of my favourite little master I did last year...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

WOW That beardie is EPIC! 

Nice watercolours, Smithers.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 18, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 200741
> View attachment 200743
> View attachment 200744
> View attachment 200745
> A few watercolours


 
hey smithers, wanna design my next tattoo for me?


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> Wow, they're great Smithers!  Watercolour is really fun.
> 
> Here's a drawing of my favourite little master I did last year...
> View attachment 200748


 
Awesome Meagan 



newtolovingsnake said:


> hey smithers, wanna design my next tattoo for me?



What did you have in mind?


----------



## sesa-sayin (May 18, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 200741
> View attachment 200743
> View attachment 200744
> View attachment 200745
> A few watercolours



SMITHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! many, many classes above anything /, everything else on this thread


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 18, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Awesome Meagan
> 
> 
> 
> What did you have in mind?





thinking my jungle wrapping from my elbow to my wrist...


----------



## sesa-sayin (May 18, 2011)

when one has no talent,, let others make sculptures for one


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> thinking my jungle wrapping from my elbow to my wrist...


 
If your not expecting it soon I'll have a crack at it. Do you have any ideas on it's design as yet ?? 

Pm me...rather than taking over the thread


----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

Post the design here when you finish it?


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 18, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> SMITHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! many, many classes above anything /, everything else on this thread


 Smithers your work is awesome, especially love the fish but sesa-sayin that is just nasty.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 18, 2011)

Smithers said:


> If your not expecting it soon I'll have a crack at it. Do you have any ideas on it's design as yet ??
> 
> Pm me...rather than taking over the thread


 
PM sent!!!


----------



## Virides (May 18, 2011)

Renfield1 said:


> here's a dragon wip im working on i havent sculpted the body too much yet theres still alot more that needs to be done. Lemme know what you think.
> View attachment 200486



Is that Mudbox or ZBrush?

Looks good, better than what I did in Maya 8yrs ago... so easy with the 3D Sculpting software these days


----------



## guzzo (May 18, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> How long have you been working with Pastels Guzzo?  The goose is awesome
> And thanks Kawasakirider



Since I was 17..... so about 23 years.........My god.....that means my early ones are antiques!!!!


----------



## m000x (May 18, 2011)

This was using pantone markers - it was for my g/f




this was one of my 1st trys at using pantone markers and pen... 



this was for my g/f as a present


but i do serious things too.. heh
canada



from some doco.


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 18, 2011)

That's awesome Guzzo! I love working with pastels... Just need more time!


----------



## skubz (May 19, 2011)

here's a few little things i've done in the past


----------



## cactus2u (May 19, 2011)

skubz said:


> here's a few little things i've done in the past



Well done Airbrushing is wicked Reminds me of years ago I had friend who was probably better artist than me wanting me to teach him tattooing. Man he just couldn't put what he could on paper onto skin He ended up a very talented car/bike airbrush artist like yourself. Every one has their medium that they excell at


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

skubz said:


> here's a few little things i've done in the past


 
Your airbrushing is great. Too bad you wasted some of it on a vs 

Seriously great work


----------



## skubz (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Your airbrushing is great. Too bad you wasted some of it on a vs
> 
> Seriously great work



its a VT and VX Clubsport thanks, one mine, one a mates.

but thanks, and like cactus2u said, everyone has their medium, I'm horrible at painting with a brush!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

skubz said:


> its a VT and VX Clubsport thanks, one mine, one a mates.
> 
> but thanks, and like cactus2u said, everyone has their medium, I'm horrible at painting with a brush!


 
Whoops, my bad. I had a 5 speed VT executive, idk how I missed yours was a VT dash. Still a bombadore


----------



## alilhayden (May 19, 2011)

im liking some of the designs.. >.< i do most of my drawings in school books, or school task sheets ....buti love drawing badass sword and action pictures..here is 2 drawings i favor the most..


----------



## guzzo (May 19, 2011)

View attachment 200971


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Guzzo, that GTP IS AWESOME!!!

Just curious, do you draw them in paint on the computer, or draw an outline, scan it, and colour it on the computer?


----------



## guzzo (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Guzzo, that GTP IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> Just curious, do you draw them in paint on the computer, or draw an outline, scan it, and colour it on the computer?



Hey Mate,

I do a pencil sketch on paper then ink it then scan it then colour it in photoshop


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> I do a pencil sketch on paper then ink it then scan it then colour it in photoshop



Thanks, looks great. I'll get some pics of the rest of my artwork up at some stage.


----------



## guzzo (May 19, 2011)

Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 20, 2011)

I've just moved house and using a borrowed laptop with none of my files on it. This is one of mine ripped off my facebook. I'm an illustrator/artist by trade.

Love Guzzo's goose, and Smithers' beardie. *Gorgeous* work (I wish I could use pastels like that...)! I don't have any finished reptile paintings; I'm working up a combined portrait of my GTS and Stimsons for a tattoo.


----------



## Stungray (May 20, 2011)

Some drawings my girlfriend did  I have one of her tattoo designs on my arm.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> View attachment 201003
> 
> I've just moved house and using a borrowed laptop with none of my files on it. This is one of mine ripped off my facebook. I'm an illustrator/artist by trade.
> 
> Love Guzzo's goose, and Smithers' beardie. *Gorgeous* work (I wish I could use pastels like that...)! I don't have any finished reptile paintings; I'm working up a combined portrait of my GTS and Stimsons for a tattoo.


 
That is an amazing drawing, good job.

Nice stuff stungray


----------



## Renfield1 (May 20, 2011)

Hey Virides.
it was done in zbrush im trying to improve my skills in sculpting since its a more effincent workflow although my strengh is in maya 
im thinking of adding some nice sss to it once i texture it.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 20, 2011)

eak... those are amazing mine dont even deserve to be on this thread ...


----------



## Smithers (May 20, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> View attachment 201003
> 
> I've just moved house and using a borrowed laptop with none of my files on it. This is one of mine ripped off my facebook. I'm an illustrator/artist by trade.
> 
> Love Guzzo's goose, and Smithers' beardie. *Gorgeous* work (I wish I could use pastels like that...)! I don't have any finished reptile paintings; I'm working up a combined portrait of my GTS and Stimsons for a tattoo.


 
Thanks, But the Beardie wasn't mine the watercolours were. I'd be happy to say it was mine though........But!!! Your truely a professional artist,...Amazing artwork.


----------



## Scag (May 20, 2011)

Koi using aersols.


----------



## Smithers (May 20, 2011)

Here's a piece of art that'll do ya head in...or your eyes

View attachment 201021


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 20, 2011)

Eek, sorry Smithers. I remembered I really liked one of yours, and the Beardie, and then somehow conflated them, possibly cause Peppersgirl namechecked you. It was the blue landscape of yours I loved. And thank you!

Peppersgirl, I love your beardie!

Coffee _before _post, not after.:/


----------



## Smithers (May 20, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> Eek, sorry Smithers. I remembered I really liked one of yours, and the Beardie, and then somehow conflated them, possibly cause Peppersgirl namechecked you. It was the blue landscape of yours I loved. And thank you!
> 
> Peppersgirl, I love your beardie!
> 
> Coffee _before _post, not after.:/



All good  I just got the Blue one and the Futurescape back from the gallery it was exhibited at over the last 3 weeks and sold the outback one so can't complain


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 200741
> View attachment 200743
> View attachment 200744
> View attachment 200745
> A few watercolours


Wow B, I am impressed  I am a wanna be artist LOL not confident enough to post any of mine after seeing all the gorgeous work of
yours and the other posters  goosebumps looking at some of the work on here YOU ROCK guys


----------



## richard08 (May 20, 2011)

Some of my partners paintings


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 20, 2011)

richard08 said:


> Some of my partners paintings



Gorgeous!


----------



## Smithers (May 20, 2011)

richard08 said:


> View attachment 201060
> View attachment 201061
> Some of my partners paintings
> 
> ...


 
They are crazy good,...loven the last one


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

richard08 said:


> View attachment 201060
> View attachment 201061
> Some of my partners paintings
> 
> ...


 

That first one is SWEET. Would make an awesome tattoo.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 20, 2011)

Awesome, Richard08. Love the punk one specially.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

I wish I could draw. Peppersgirl, that beardie is incredible, if I drew a beardie it would end up looking like a retarded frog thing with spikes.


----------



## pharskie (May 20, 2011)

I like to make pretty pictures.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 20, 2011)

pharskie said:


> View attachment 201110
> View attachment 201109
> View attachment 201108
> I like to make pretty pictures.



Lol haven't seen an aerosol Junk waffle for years!


----------



## Smithers (May 21, 2011)

Lol Lewie the Fly....thanks for the flashback Pharskie


----------



## GrantD (May 21, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> That first one is SWEET. Would make an awesome tattoo.



It was done originally by David Bollt - Tattoo Johnny Tattoo Store


----------



## guzzo (May 21, 2011)

View attachment 201327
Here is another old one I did in pen and Ink


----------



## pharskie (May 23, 2011)

cheers all. i have a few more to put up soon. made myself some 80cm train cutouts....WIN!!!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 201327
> Here is another old one I did in pen and Ink


 
wow :shock:


----------



## richard08 (Jun 10, 2011)

A few more...


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jun 12, 2011)

just some screwin round in PS

Harry


----------



## Smithers (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 205219
View attachment 205218
View attachment 205217
A bit of abstract titled: Hemorrhage

View attachment 205216


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok here goes... this is a scan of one of my paintings, it probably isnt that remarkable except it was painted with a toothpick(it is how I paint)
dont ask me why? I never try and work me out LOL


----------



## longqi (Aug 30, 2011)

View attachment 215778
View attachment 215779
View attachment 215780

All are acrylic on canvas


----------



## CentralianKing (Sep 1, 2011)

A few pieces I've done recently!


----------



## Scag (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ great so see some older Writers on this forum.


----------



## CentralianKing (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Scag, I was a late bloomer!


----------



## Scag (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha me to, alot harder to "get up" when your over 18 haha. got any more flics bro.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 1, 2011)

I have just applied to RMIT and Monash Uni to do a Vis Art degree, everyone wish me luck. I am doing it by correspondence at the moment which is really hard so hoping I get accepted for next year.


----------



## alrightknight (Sep 1, 2011)

This is some of my mums work, not much people see her stuff but wouldn't mind finding out what other people think.


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's a photo of a painting I did a couple years ago. It's acrylic on canvas covered board. Pretty tiny canvas at that, hence why it looks blurry, etc. (plus the photo is crap). Subject is a long-haired border collie. It was gifted to the owner of the dog.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok I guess I may have got my talent from both my Grand Parents and my Mother here's a few I just dug up. 

View attachment 215992
View attachment 215993
View attachment 215994
View attachment 215996
These are my grandfathers work circa 1940's



This is one of Nan's

View attachment 215999


And this my mothers work

View attachment 216000


----------



## CentralianKing (Sep 1, 2011)

Scag said:


> Haha me to, alot harder to "get up" when your over 18 haha. got any more flics bro.


Just getting back into it after a 3 year break and much of my older stuff is no where near the quality I'm producing these days although I did some nice panels last time I was in Melbourne in '06, being a Western Sydney boy you may have seen my crews stuff, MOC are from that area, started way back in '96!!
Been doing a heap of digital art some of which I've added!!


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2011)

Like the digital work CK safer to do


----------



## Scag (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice, True Master of Creation.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## PeppersGirl (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay  (Juvie children's python, coloured pencil)


----------



## littlemay (Apr 5, 2012)

One of a series of photographs i took for my HSC Visual Arts body of work a few years ago...


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 5, 2012)

PeppersGirl said:


> Okay  (Juvie children's python, coloured pencil)
> 
> View attachment 246082


that is so amazing! WOW


----------



## PeppersGirl (Apr 5, 2012)

Hehe thanks, only took years of practice


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 5, 2012)

PeppersGirl said:


> Okay  (Juvie children's python, coloured pencil)
> 
> View attachment 246082



That's an insane amount of skill, pat yourself on the back.


----------

